# CHALLENGE: Restoration of Family Heirloom



## Shuter (Jun 24, 2010)

All, This is my first time posting on TPF although I have been an avid reader for quite awhile. I am just starting out with my photography and photoshop skills and thought I would ask for some help. I have an old family picture that I have been trying to restore with Photoshop CS3. I havent had much luck since I am still a beginner but I am puting out a CHALLENGE to all you photoshop masters to see what you can do! Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Flickr Photo Download: FamilyPictures


----------



## rallysman (Jun 24, 2010)

I didn't take the time to clean up any of the small imperfections, but here's my 4 minute stab at it


----------



## sheavo (Jun 24, 2010)




----------



## nchips1 (Jun 24, 2010)




----------



## magkelly (Jun 24, 2010)

I dl the largest of the files but it looks like the jpeg is basically just sized for web display. Even if someone does a really good job on it you won't get a nice print out of it. If you want to be able to print it you will need to scan it at 300 dpi and upload it as a tiff file. It wouldn't actually be a really hard fix, I've fixed a lot worse, but there's no sense in working with the jpeg unless you never want to print a copy. Since it's a family heirloom I'm figuring you just might? I'll gladly give it a shot, but if you want it to print a bigger sized scan would be better.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 24, 2010)

I should get paid for this. But wth.. im a nice guy today.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 24, 2010)

oh.. you better let me post it on my website.


----------



## Shuter (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks everybody! They look great! My Grandma will be one happy lady, and Schwetty.. you can absolutely post this on your website!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 24, 2010)

Did I win?  Where is the prize?  LOL.. Thanks!  Here is my digital imaging album.  Im going to add it there.
DI


----------



## GregR (Jun 24, 2010)

Schwettylens said:


> I should get paid for this. But wth.. im a nice guy today.


 
Excellent job!  I don't have the patience for that kind of touch up!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks.. actually that was not bad.  Took me maybe 5 minutes.



GregR said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> > I should get paid for this. But wth.. im a nice guy today.
> ...


----------



## filmshooter (Jun 26, 2010)

I gave it a go.


----------



## shuttermountain (Jun 27, 2010)

here is my 3-4 minute version


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 27, 2010)

^^^  not bad  ^^^


----------



## RobNZ (Jun 29, 2010)

Here is my attempt.


----------



## Shuter (Jul 1, 2010)

Wow RobnZ thats a great finished product! Thanks to all of you who showcased your skills!


----------



## Miya (Jul 30, 2010)

Just because someone doesnt love you the way you want them to, doesnt mean they dont love you with all they have.&#12288;


----------

